# What Am I ? - your 3rd quiz



## David H (Mar 3, 2015)

*Five clues and you have to work out what I am*


*1.* I'm a club member.

*2.* Bo Derek is a 10 so am I.

*3.* I have a 5 Shilling piece

*4.* I'm pictured in the top three.

*5.* I've had my head in the clouds.


*Good Luck*


----------



## Redkite (Mar 3, 2015)

Beats me I'm afraid


----------



## David H (Mar 3, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Beats me I'm afraid



It's all logic, read it over try and solve each part but keep in mind what answer you may have already got for previous lines.


----------



## David H (Mar 3, 2015)

*I'll give you a clue!*

2/6 was known as a half crown


----------



## Redkite (Mar 4, 2015)

David H said:


> 2/6 was known as a half crown



That's the only bit I'd guessed!  From a couple of the other clues I was wondering if you were a "top model" or supermodel, but that doesn't fit with half a crown.  Hmm.......


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 4, 2015)

I am thinking films. Bo Derek was in a film called 10.


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2015)

The Queen? 
im thinking, Queen of clubs, Queen's picture on a Tenner, wears a crown,(5 Bob)
Then I Get stuck.


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

Redkite said:


> That's the only bit I'd guessed!  From a couple of the other clues I was wondering if you were a "top model" or supermodel, but that doesn't fit with half a crown.  Hmm.......



Well at least your trying


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> I am thinking films. Bo Derek was in a film called 10.



You're very cold nothing like that.


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

Robin said:


> The Queen?
> im thinking, Queen of clubs, Queen's picture on a Tenner, wears a crown,(5 Bob)
> Then I Get stuck.



You're hot a bit to go yet (not Queen)


----------



## Redkite (Mar 4, 2015)

Well if it's only half a crown, but still in the top three, I'm going for Prince William - he's had his head above the clouds when he piloted a helicopter.


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Well if it's only half a crown, but still in the top three, I'm going for Prince William - he's had his head above the clouds when he piloted a helicopter.



You're way off mark 2/6 was known as half a crown in the clues he has a 5 shilling piece or a crown - Robin was very close but not quite there.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 4, 2015)

The first four clues seem to narrow it down to three possibilities (think of an Alan Parsons Project album title!), one of which has been eliminated, but I can't see where the fifth clue comes in.  The only possible connection I can think of is to a well-known Beatles song, but the "head in the clouds" character in that wasn't the main one.


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> The first four clues seem to narrow it down to three possibilities (think of an Alan Parsons Project album title!), one of which has been eliminated, but I can't see where the fifth clue comes in.  The only possible connection I can think of is to a well-known Beatles song, but the "head in the clouds" character in that wasn't the main one.



The first four clues give you what it may be the fifth names it (vaguely)


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll put you out of your misery later.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 4, 2015)

Much too taxing for my weary brain


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2015)

*The Solution:*

1. I'm a *club* member. *one of the club suite of cards*

2. Bo Derek is a *10* so am I. *A 10, jack, queen or king is valued at 10*

3. I have a 5 Shilling piece (AKA* Crown*) *Jack queen king have a crown in clubs
*
4. I'm *picture*d in the top three. *confirming it's a picture card
*
5. I've had my head in the clouds.  *As in the beanstalk Jack climbed it and had his head in the clouds
*

*Jack of Clubs*

To allow this sink in I won't put up screenshots till tomorrow am


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, at least I was on the right track (the album title I was thinking of was _The Turn of a Friendly Card_), even though I couldn't in the end work out whether the Jack or King was meant. 

Perhaps we could have one that's slightly easier?  ("For god knows, up 'til now, it's been haaaaard...")


----------



## Robin (Mar 5, 2015)

Ah, the Jack and the beanstalk connection would never have occurred to me however long I'd gone on racking my brains! glad you've put me out of my misery!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

Fifth clue defeated me too, I was there otherwise!


----------



## David H (Mar 5, 2015)

Robin said:


> Ah, the Jack and the beanstalk connection would never have occurred to me however long I'd gone on racking my brains! glad you've put me out of my misery!



Maybe clue 5 should have been something like

*5.*  Straw - Lemon - Spratt


----------



## Redkite (Mar 5, 2015)

Aha!  Obvious once you know the answer.  I haven't played cards for a long time and had forgotten the Jacks wear crowns too.


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 5, 2015)

David. By any chance are you the David who set the questions on Only Connect.  They were obscure also.


----------



## David H (Mar 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> David. By any chance are you the David who set the questions on Only Connect.  They were obscure also.



'fraid not but it's one I must check out


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> David. By any chance are you the David who set the questions on Only Connect.  They were obscure also.



One of my favourite programmes! I usually struggle, but feel a major sense of triumph if I get something that the contestants don't! 

David, it's on BBC2 here, 8:30 on Mondays - they are just coming up to the semi-finals


----------



## BobbieH (Mar 5, 2015)

I love it also. I am quite good at the missing vowels round. You can play the walls online which is fun.


----------

